# Medical For SRRV in Cebu



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking for some guidance on where to get my medical examination done for the SRRV in Cebu. I'm currently in Cebu at the Horizon 101 Condo about two blocks from the PRA office.

Any help would be appreciated, I have been calling around without a lot of success, but will continue to do do so.

And I finally made it to the Philippines!!!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The PRA office would be good place to start. They are dealing with it all of the time so should be able to make recommendations.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PRA for sure or the Philippine Bureau of Immigration would know where to get the Physical done. Here's the form from the PRA website Medical form

PRA form download page PRA form downloads

When I worked on my 13a Visa from the US, I had to contact the PBI on which doctor to use because the doctor they recommended wasn't in business anymore and so they said they needed a Medical Doctor or M.D. signature.

Welcome to the Philippines Transtaafl.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Gary D said:


> The PRA office would be good place to start. They are dealing with it all of the time so should be able to make recommendations.


Thanks. I did touch base with them today via email and they indicated that they did not have a preferred hospital or clinic to do the testing. I may just dress up in my long pants and shoes tomorrow and pop in and see them. They indicated that no appointment was necessary. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

M.C.A. said:


> PRA for sure or the Philippine Bureau of Immigration would know where to get the Physical done. Here's the form from the PRA website Medical form
> 
> PRA form download page PRA form downloads
> 
> ...





M.C.A. said:


> PRA for sure or the Philippine Bureau of Immigration would know where to get the Physical done. Here's the form from the PRA website Medical form
> 
> PRA form download page PRA form downloads
> 
> ...


Thanks for the forms and the warm welcome. I do have the Medical Examination form and I've completed what I can. I have also completed the SRRV application and think that I have most of it right. I had the girlfriend's sister check it over a couple of days ago. She's doing paralegal work right now for the government and hopes to write her bar exam in the next year of so. She gave me some advice such as never leave a blank line, better to put "Not applicable". Contacting the PBI is what I will do tomorrow. Did pictures and an ATM run today so tomorrow will be devoted to getting the medical scheduled.

Thank you for the warm welcome and I'm sure that once I sell my house and retire here permanently I'll be an avid contributor to the forum.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tanstaafl said:


> Thanks for the forms and the warm welcome. I do have the Medical Examination form and I've completed what I can. I have also completed the SRRV application and think that I have most of it right. I had the girlfriend's sister check it over a couple of days ago. She's doing paralegal work right now for the government and hopes to write her bar exam in the next year of so. She gave me some advice such as never leave a blank line, better to put "Not applicable". Contacting the PBI is what I will do tomorrow. Did pictures and an ATM run today so tomorrow will be devoted to getting the medical scheduled.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome and I'm sure that once I sell my house and retire here permanently I'll be an avid contributor to the forum.


The PRA have their own advisors who will walk you through the whole process free of charge. Maybe reach out to them again. There are people/companies that will also do this for a fee. They will charge you and also receive payment from the PRA, best to avoid them as the PRA pay their own agents for the work.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Gary D said:


> The PRA have their own advisors who will walk you through the whole process free of charge. Maybe reach out to them again. There are people/companies that will also do this for a fee. They will charge you and also receive payment from the PRA, best to avoid them as the PRA pay their own agents for the work.


I will call the BI today to see if they can advise on a clinic/hospital that can do the medical, if not I'm only two blocks from the PRA office and will put on my long pants and good shirt and pay them a visit. . When I was in Canada I did exchange emails with JR Associates who does visa consultancy but they wanted $US 500 for the SRRV. I agree with you that this is probably not necessary, plus I think that they also get paid by the PRA.

Thanks for your help Gary.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tanstaafl said:


> I will call the BI today to see if they can advise on a clinic/hospital that can do the medical, if not I'm only two blocks from the PRA office and will put on my long pants and good shirt and pay them a visit. . When I was in Canada I did exchange emails with JR Associates who does visa consultancy but they wanted $US 500 for the SRRV. I agree with you that this is probably not necessary, plus I think that they also get paid by the PRA.
> 
> Thanks for your help Gary.


Yes $500 of the $1400 goes to the agent to cover their work so JR associates are double dipping.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Gary D said:


> Yes $500 of the $1400 goes to the agent to cover their work so JR associates are double dipping.


That's what I thought, I think that you or another member of the forum pointed that out to me a few times and recommended that I could do the process myself and save the dollars. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Update - 12OCT22

No luck getting through to the Bureau of Immigration on the phone first thing this morning so I put on my Sunday best and went to the PRA office at Ultima Towers III, 2nd Floor. Two ladies were in the office and I was outside the office proper in an alcove in the hallway. Not sure if this is just due to Covid-19 or normal operating procedures but it works well.

The lady in charge was able to help and referred me to a doctor that can do the Medical Examination. Rather than trying to get a LOI for one of the private Commercial banks I let her know that I would use the accredited Government bank DBP. I have to be back in Canada as my bank there will not allow me to transfer the $20K USD all in one shot from outside the country, I havee to be in the branch to do it. The PRA lady recommended adding the equivalent of 500 pesos for bank processing to ensure that the final amount is $20K USD.

She also cautioned that I must use my full name as shown on my passport when doing the transfer. She took a copy of my passport details. None of the processing will take place until my $20K is in their bank. She also checked over the application I had filled out and the Police Records Check that I had obtained in Canada, along with notarization and authentication. Canada does not use the Apostille system but she seemed satisfied with the authentication.

No need for me to pay any processing fee or to take the medical right now, I might as well wait until after I transfer the $20K USD, and then come back to the Philippines and the Cebu office and do the medical and application.

Not ideal but I knew that I had to go back home to get the wire transfer done. Once that is accomplished I can come back and do the application at my leisure. If I understand the lady, as long as I make the application within the first 30 days of arriving back into the country I will not have to do a NBI clearance.

Thanks everyone for your help.
Gary


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tanstaafl said:


> No need for me to pay any processing fee or to take the medical right now, I might as well wait until after I transfer the $20K USD, and then come back to the Philippines and the Cebu office and do the medical and application.
> 
> Not ideal but I knew that I had to go back home to get the wire transfer done. Once that is accomplished I can come back and do the application


 Why not compleete the documents now when you are in Phils?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

It's an option Lunkan but I got the impression from the lady that they would prefer to have the deposit in the bank first followed by all of the rest of the paperwork, My Police Record check is good for 6 months from date of issue so if return by January I will have plenty of time.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I used James Byron as PRA marketer to help me through the SRRV process. He is paid by PRA, free for me.

James got me a $10 interpol criminal check via PRA.
I got all the medical tests done in USA and brought the written test results to Philippines.
James got a Philippines doctor to complete the medical form for $20.

Make sure you have a tourist visa for 2 months or longer. Else PRA will not accept your SRRV application.

You can use swift bank transfers for the big deposit to Philippines Development Bank, and PRA fees to Land Bank.

PRA will hold your passport until the SRRV process is completed. In my case it took 6 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Howard_Z said:


> I used James Byron as PRA marketer to help me through the SRRV process. He is paid by PRA, free for me.
> 
> James got me a $10 interpol criminal check via PRA.
> I got all the medical tests done in USA and brought the written test results to Philippines.
> ...


Howard, thank you very much for your reply. It is full of useful information for me. Just to confirm that it is JNJ Biron Management Consultancy that you used? I had been in touch with one Marketer previously who wanted $US 500.00 - luckily other members of the forum had already told me that the Marketer gets paid by the PRA so need need to pay one out of my own pocket.

Good information to know that I need to schedule at least two months in country while the PRA has my passport. Looks like I might want to wait until I have my house ready for sale or sold before I proceed with the SRRV.

Thank you.
Gary


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

James Biron

+63 927 784 1111

You can text him using WhatsApp from anywhere in the world without paying for the call or text.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Get help and exact details to do the swift transfers correctly.
There is information required for your bank to squeeze into the comments section of the transfer including SRRV, passport number, date of birth. Triple check it is going to correct account number.


Also do the swift transfers 1 month before applying.
Banks take 1 month to clear any kind of deposits.

There are swift fee from your bank, swift fees from intermediary bank(s), and Philippines bank deposit fee.

Better to overpay, rather than underpay.


----------

